# Un brav'uomo



## brugola (13 Settembre 2010)

è morto.
Pietro Calabrese mi è sempre piaciuto per il suo garbo e il suo modo di scrivere sereno, delicato.
da un pò nella sua rubrica su 7 mi ero appassionata alla storia di Gino, un suo amico che dopo una vita "sana", niente fumo, controlli ogni tot,  scopre di avere un tumore ai polmoni.
Mi ci sono appassionata perchè era riuscito a farti sentire esattamente come se fossi tu quello a cui  quelle due parole hanno cambiato la vita. Ogni 15 gg circa dava notizie di questo Gino, e io ero rimasta alla sua partenza nell'amata sicilia, dopo cure che avevano non migliorato ma per lo meno frenato una metastasi.
Lo chiamava il pipistrello il suo cancro.
Oggi è morto, e ho scoperto che era lui il gino che senza conoscerlo ho pensato con affetto. Ne parlava con una tale delicatezza che sembrava di conoscerlo.
mi dispiace tanto e non avrei mai immaginato fosse lui


----------



## Abigail (13 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> è morto.
> Pietro Calabrese mi è sempre piaciuto per il suo garbo e il suo modo di scrivere sereno, delicato.
> da un pò nella sua rubrica su 7 mi ero appassionata alla storia di Gino, un suo amico che dopo una vita "sana", niente fumo, controlli ogni tot,  scopre di avere un tumore ai polmoni.
> Mi ci sono appassionata perchè era riuscito a farti sentire esattamente come se fossi tu quello a cui  quelle due parole hanno cambiato la vita. Ogni 15 gg circa dava notizie di questo Gino, e io ero rimasta alla sua partenza nell'amata sicilia, dopo cure che avevano non migliorato ma per lo meno frenato una metastasi.
> ...


ma dai, era lui??
anch'io seguivo molto quella storia.
Una bella persona, davvero.


----------



## brugola (13 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma dai, era lui??
> anch'io seguivo molto quella storia.
> Una bella persona, davvero.


era lui gino...


----------



## Giusy (20 Settembre 2010)

Io sapevo che quel "Gino" in realtà era lui.
Una storia molto vera e toccante.


----------

